# Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 4500 lumen aspheric



## pepko (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_8919.jpg






http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_8940.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_8939.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9142.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9143.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9144.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9147.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/04022010390.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_8944.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_8943.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_8952.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9014.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9160.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9164.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9166.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9175.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9176.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9177.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9192.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9205.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9208.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9216.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9218.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9193.jpg


----------



## pepko (Feb 22, 2010)

battery setup: 4x kaidomain protected D 32650
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9267.jpg





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9264.jpg





beamshots from my window ... camera settings F4.0, ISO400, 1s, WB sun ...

control shot
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9272.jpg





romisen rc-t5 4x XP-G R5 mod
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9274.jpg





endurer 4x MC-E M WH 
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9275.jpg





police maglite 2D sst-90 LDO10C driver 8A + fivemega deep reflector 16mm
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9277.jpg





red maglite 5D cbm-360 4500k + KD 52mm aspheric wide
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9278.jpg





red maglite 5D cbm-360 4500k + KD 52mm aspheric medium
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9279.jpg





red maglite 5D cbm-360 4500k + KD 52mm aspheric medium spot
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9280.jpg





red maglite 5D cbm-360 4500k + KD 52mm aspheric spot
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9281.jpg


----------



## ICUDoc (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

That's a mammoth heatsink. And an aspherical- this is gonna be good.....


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

WOW! 

A 5000Lumen Led?! Never known this before...


----------



## overdog (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Hello pepko-this is it :twothumbs...


----------



## Erasmus (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Ty brdo! Now that's a clean mod, looks awesome! This is the flashlight I needed when I met wolves in a Slovak forest at night


----------



## Turboled (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Hello Pepko, well done!


----------



## Alex K. (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Great mod! Just wondering, did you buy the Maglite itself online or in a store? I've never seen a 5D in stores.:thinking:


----------



## Benson (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Oh.... Thought I was gonna be the first with a -360 light. :mecry: (My CSM-360 is supposed to arrive today, the host is waiting, going heatsink shopping over the next day or so...)

But kudos to you, Pepko! Can't wait for beamshots.

Questions:

Why the CBM-360 vs. CSM-360? (The beam profile plots looked identical to me...)
What driver/battery setup you using? (5D suggests 4xIMR26650, maybe?)
What current/power you plan to run?
How do you plan to turn it off when the heatsink is heating the area around the switch so hot you can't hold on to it? :nana:

I was a little unsure how useful an aspheric (or indeed, anything that fits in a Mag head) will be with this size of LED, which (along with sleeper factor and ease of cooling) influenced my choice to build it in a 6V lantern. Can't wait for beamshots to see how yours works out... 

Oh, and did I mention beamshots...


----------



## dizi (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Another great flashlight mod, pepko!,
The light output is sweet.


----------



## pepko (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

thanks for your comments ...

i added beamshots in second post ... spot is useless, but the flood is very powerful ...

current is only 5.8A ... so it's about 78W ...

i would like to reach 100W, but I have to try on another battery setup ...

for example, 5x 25500 C LiIon from DX ... or 5x IMR 25500 ...

i need higher voltage from battery ...


----------



## spencer (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Wow! I am speechless. I think we need beamshots from a longer distance.


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Awesome.

Two things:

First: Where exactly one can get a neutral 360?
Second: even with only 80W the heatsink is not enough. After a few minutes it will be warm and only the surface of the tube can emit heat to the air.
I wonder if longitutinal airflow using a small fan would work in a maglight host. One would lose the waterproofing, but you could suck in air from the back, past the batteries and right through the copper slug...


----------



## Benson (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



pepko said:


> thanks for your comments ...
> 
> i added beamshots in second post ... spot is useless, but the flood is very powerful ...


 "Very powerful" doesn't begin to describe it.



> current is only 5.8A ... so it's about 78W ...
> 
> i would like to reach 100W, but I have to try on another battery setup ...
> 
> ...



Is this direct-drive, then? I'd think the lower resistance from IMR26650s might be the ticket... 5ximr26500 (AFAIK there are no IMR25500) scares me, but maybe it'll take it.

And how hot does the heatsink get when it's running? At 0.9 K/W, I'd guess you need to keep the face of the heatsink below 65 C for 100W; at least that's what I've been figuring...


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Good work :wave: 

Is it bright enough or still looking for something more powerful?


----------



## pepko (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

I use CBM-360 instead of CSM-360 because it is smaller and it has no lens. I read a lot of negative comments about damage lens on luminus phlatlight sst-90 or sst-50.

But CBM has lower light output as CSM in datasheet. I don't know why ...

I bought my CBM-360 through local (czech) distributor EBV. 

Maglite 5D was bought on Ebay.

My cooper heatsink is good. It should be bigger, after few minutes the body is really hot. But I have low mode with 4ohm resistor and about 900mA current draw.

Light output on high mode is really great, but nothing is good enough for me, so still looking for something more powerful ... although my wife would kill me for this ...


----------



## KillingTime (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Insane.

Well done & thanks for the beam shots.


----------



## soghol (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Love that floody beamshot, nice tint too


----------



## HarryN (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



pepko said:


> Light output on high mode is really great, but nothing is good enough for me, so still looking for something more powerful ... although my wife would kill me for this ...



What a great project. On the second point - sounds familiar.


----------



## PMM (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

I know you prob have seen posts here that have seen people lathe the Mag head so its finned.

But also I have considered cutting into the body of the mag light below the head and into the heatsink to give additional finned ability to radiate away heat.

Viable option when doing a self mod using a copper/Aluminium slug for the heatsink having as much surface area as possible to get that heat away and also keep any excess from the batteries and obviously your hand lol.

I have a SSR90 mag build in progress but my lathe has gone on the blink  but hopefully will lead into other builds if the heat is low enough at the front end on the 360 led might be an option there for a filter disk after the LED and before the KD AS lens to blur out the 4 dies into a nicer round spot without impacting too much on light output.


----------



## pepko (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

I made some measurements ...

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/CBM_360_current_lux.gif


----------



## JLumens (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

alsome light , can you make it smaller?
found a cool light here new power virable!! controlerhttp://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2563.0
can any one find controler.


----------



## mash.m (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

hi,

clean nice build! if you wan to regulate the brightness then you can use this pwm controller:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2318995&postcount=20

if you use a big logic fet, then you can controll up to 100 Amps without any problem 

markus


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## pepko (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> clean nice build! if you wan to regulate the brightness then you can use this pwm controller:
> 
> ...




in this case, resistor is better then pwm controller ...


----------



## sector_cleared (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Awesome!

I was holding one of them in my hands on a lighting fair and its amazing how heavy these babys are. Its a pretty good feeling :twothumbs

I am looking into the CST/CBT-90 though...



> But CBM has lower light output as CSM in datasheet. I don't know why ...


Without the primary optics (dome) the extraction efficiency is lower. That means less photons are leaving the die of the LED. They are reflected back into the material and dissipated as heat. :thumbsdow


----------



## lasersandlights (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

I was wondering if it would be possible to do a 8x 18650 build.
If so, does it need to be IMR or ICR? What would be the difference?


----------



## cmoazz (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Wow..... is that really 5K lumens? How much would a custom light like this cost? I'd like one in black please haha


----------



## mash.m (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



pepko said:


> in this case, resistor is better then pwm controller ...



Why do you think so?


----------



## Al Combs (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



pepko said:


> But CBM has lower light output as CSM in datasheet. I don't know why ...


It's not just the CSM-360 that's brighter than the CBM-360. In the Osram Ostar series, the dome-less 'LE W E3A' has an efficiency of 36 lm/W at 350 mA while the 'LE W E3B' is 50 lm/W at 350 mA (Osram pdf doc's). In JTR1962's White LED lumen testing thread, 3rd_shift gave him a pair of P2 binned Cree XR-E's to test. The dome-less emitter only had 54.35 lumens at 350 mA, vs 70.67 lumens at 350 mA for the normal one. They weren't the same LED, so as a test it's not 100% conclusive. But considering the P2's luminosity range is 67.2 to 73.9 lumens @ 350 mA, this dome-less P2 tested as an N2 binned LED. It's reasonable to infer that dropping 3 bins in output might have something to do with the dome's absence.

As sector_cleared mentioned, it has something to do with dome reflection. I have an unconfirmed theory, and it is just a guess, the royal blue spectral peak is being reflected off the inside of the dome and causes a secondary fluorescence of the phosphor. Since this secondary fluorescence has no royal blue peak, removing the dome also causes a color shift. The dome-less emitters that are manufactured that way must have a different phosphor to appear the same color. In an actual light, the emitter having no dome is offset by the fact that being smaller or minus the dome's magnifying effect, might actually give the light a higher lux reading, dependent of course on the optics. But there is still less actual light coming out of the flashlight.


----------



## pepko (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



mash.m said:


> Why do you think so?



because PWM drives LED at high current peaks, so LED lights with less efficiency ... in this case (small difference between LED voltage and supply voltage) it is better to use constant current through resistor ...


----------



## pepko (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

some new beamshots ...

WF-400 SSR90-W5700-GN200 1x18650 panasonic 2900mA





Romisen RC-T5 4x XP-G R5 2x18650





Police Mag SSR90-W5700_GN200 2x32650 LDO10C 10A aspheric wide





Police Mag SSR90-W5700_GN200 2x32650 LDO10C 10A aspheric spot





Red Mag 5D CBM360-W4500-GV400 4x32650 fivemega deep reflector





http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy339/pepko2/CBM360/DSC_9156.jpg





another beamshots with same camera settings (F4.0, ISO100, 6sec, WB=daylight) here


----------



## HarryN (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

Thank you for posting those beam shots.

Those are the kind of beams that make me so happy I laugh. Awesome.


----------



## overdog (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*

...WOW!
very, very nice!


----------



## COAST (Apr 26, 2010)

The CBM must have been expensive!


----------



## greencardigan (May 4, 2010)

Hi. Nice build!

What switch are you using? Where did you get it from?


----------



## smokeychris (May 4, 2010)

that is a realy nice looking light!!


----------



## pepko (May 4, 2010)

greencardigan said:


> Hi. Nice build!
> 
> What switch are you using? Where did you get it from?



Thanks.

I bought this switch in local store
http://www.gme.cz/cz/p-r13112d-p631-244.html

or google translate
http://translate.google.sk/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=sk&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gme.cz%2Fcz%2Fp-r13112d-p631-244.html&sl=cs&tl=en


----------



## jason 77 (May 4, 2010)

thats a hell of a flashlight good job PEPKO!

I looked at the website linked above but can't find the manufacturer's part number of the switch. Do you happen to have it, so I could look it up online and find a place to buy it from?

Also where did you get that relector from?


----------



## pepko (May 4, 2010)

jason 77 said:


> Also where did you get that relector from?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242571


----------



## easilyled (May 4, 2010)

I wonder what the CSM-360 would look like in an Olight SR90 host.
You could also take out the proprietary batter pack and fit 6 IMR 18650s in there. :devil:


----------



## wquiles (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome project :thumbsup:


----------



## ttwhin (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats a moment of power from a led flashlight! Good work :thumbsup:




jason 77 said:


> can't find the manufacturer's part number of the switch. Do you happen to have it, so I could look it up online and find a place to buy it from?



Just remove first numbers:R13-112D http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&gs_upl=&fp=36ec6be010d257fhttp://www.google.no/search?q=R13-1...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## BOHUNTER (Jul 11, 2010)

I WANT THAT ON MY DIVE LIGHT HOUSING!

Holy freakmode! I dive dark water and I would like to see this underwater, solve the heatsink problem! :twothumbs


----------



## Walterk (Jul 11, 2010)

Great build!
And thx for introducing the 360 to me with the clear beamshots.


----------



## MikeAusC (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



pepko said:


> because PWM drives LED at high current peaks, so LED lights with less efficiency .


 
The manufacturers data and tests agree that LED efficiency reduces with increasing current - but these tests are done at continuous currents.

If I pulse an LED at 2 amps peak with a 50 % duty cycle, what evidence is there the efficiency will be the equivalent of steady 2 amps - OR the efficiency equivalent of steady 1 amps, because the heating will be same as at steady 1 amps.


----------



## pepko (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



MikeAusC said:


> The manufacturers data and tests agree that LED efficiency reduces with increasing current - but these tests are done at continuous currents.
> 
> If I pulse an LED at 2 amps peak with a 50 % duty cycle, what evidence is there the efficiency will be the equivalent of steady 2 amps - OR the efficiency equivalent of steady 1 amps, because the heating will be same as at steady 1 amps.



efficiency will be less than 1A continuous current ....


----------



## MikeAusC (Aug 9, 2010)

It looks like I have to ask again "WHAT EVIDENCE IS THERE ?"


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



MikeAusC said:


> The manufacturers data and tests agree that LED efficiency reduces with increasing current - but these tests are done at continuous currents.



These tests are done with single pulse lasting 20ms. 

PWM dimming is less efficient than constant current dimming. More evidence is here:

http://www.molalla.net/members/leeper/pwm_cc.htm


----------



## MikeAusC (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 5000 lumen aspheric*



jirik_cz said:


> PWM dimming is less efficient than constant current dimming. More evidence is here:
> http://www.molalla.net/members/leeper/pwm_cc.htm


 
Thanks - this link has some well documented test results.

So it's clear that if you switch the LED on and off to achieve dimming and the current when 'on' is close to the peak current of the LED, the light output is lower than if you feed constant current to the LED, at the same level as the average of the on/off current.

That's fine if you're interested in brightness measured on a lightmeter, but the eye doesn't respond linearly if you dim an LED by pulsing it. If the LED is on for 5% of the time and being pulsed at 60 Hz, the LED appears TWICE as bright as one driven by a constant current of the same average level !

So a pulse-driven LED puts out HALF as much light, compared with the same power at constant-current drive - BUT because of the eyes response to pulsed light, it APPEARS TWICE as bright as the same power.

Here is the research write-up from Ehime University in Japan.
http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20080407/150114


----------



## pepko (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## SmokedCPU (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Pepko 

Before sawing your CBM, did you filled the 5 small holes where dust can go inside of the small window in front of the led assembly ?

Im about to saw/grind mine to make it fit in the tube of a D mag and its a freaky decision 
following the pictures, your heatsink is sitting in front of the mag tube, allowing more space for the cut led, i am right ?


----------

